# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  टॉप फ्री एंटीवायरस डाउनलोड करें...

## mamta007

आज के टाइम में इंटरनेट और कंप्यूटर इन्सान की जिन्दगी का एक जरुरी हिस्सा बन गया है आज लगभग हर कोई इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल जरुर करता है और इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल होने पर वायरस का खतरा भी 100% रहता है वायरस को रोकने के लिए हम एंटीवायरस का इस्तेमाल करते है जो एंटीवायरस सॉफ्टवेयर वायरस, trojans, worms, spywares, adwares, keyloggers जेसे अनगिनत वायरस से सुरक्षा की एक आवश्यक परत प्रदान करता है जब आपका कंप्यूटर इंटरनेट से जोड़ता है, यह एंटी वायरस सॉफ़्टवेयर आपको वायरस आने से अवगत कराते है. कभी कभी इंटरनेट के अलावा USB ड्राइव के माध्यम से भी वायरस आ जाता है जिसकी सुचना भी इन्ही एंटी वायरस सोफ्टवेयर से मिलती है वेसे तो सबके पास ही एंटी वायरस सोफ्टवेयर होंगे लेकिन आज मैं आपके लिए कुछ फ्री के एंटी वायरस सोफ्टवेयर की लिस्ट दे रही हु जिन्हें आप क्लीक कर के डाउनलोड कर सकते है और कुछ हद तक वायरस को आने से रोक सकते है इन एंटी वायरस के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी आपको इनकी वेबसाईट पर ही मिल जाएगी अगर आप अपना एंटी वायरस बदलने की सोच रहे हो तो इन लिस्ट में आपको कुछ अच्छे एंटी वायरस मिल जायेंगे बस इनके नाम के ऊपर क्लीक करके आप इनकी साईट पर पहुच सकते हो और इनके लेटेस्ट वर्जन डाउनलोड कर सकते हो.

----------


## mamta007

*1. PC Tools Free AntiVirus*

----------


## mamta007

2. Avast! Free Antivirus

----------


## 0681

> *1. PC Tools Free AntiVirus*


कया ये 30 दिन का त्रिअल वर्जिन है कया या लाइफटाइम ?

----------


## mamta007

3. AVG Free Antivirus

----------


## mamta007

4. Ad-Aware Free Antivirus

----------


## mamta007

5. Avira Free Antivirus

----------


## mamta007

6. Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free

----------


## mamta007

7. Immunet Free Antivirus

----------


## mamta007

8. ClamWin Free Antiviruss

----------


## mamta007

9. Panda Cloud Antivirus Free

----------


## mamta007

10. Microsoft Security Essentials

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी  सभी एंटी वायरस कमाल के है
ट्रायल वर्शन मे हम इटंरनेट सिक्योरिटि भी डाउनलोड कर सकते है

----------


## mamta007

> बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी  सभी एंटी वायरस कमाल के है
> ट्रायल वर्शन मे हम इटंरनेट सिक्योरिटि भी डाउनलोड कर सकते है


*जी बिलकुल कर सकते है लेकिन सभी के नहीं...
*

----------

